# Big Square Baler VS. Corn stalks



## AQHACWBY (Feb 6, 2012)

Are corn stalks hard on a big square baler ??
How tight do you pack the stalk bales ??


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Corn stalks are hard on everything related to hay equipment. The standing stubble is hard on pickup tines and bands and my experience with baling stalks, it is very, very dirty and abrasive to equipment.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

When we bought our big baler everyone from the sales guy to the mechanics said that cornstalks are the worst thing you can do to a big baler. And to make a good bale everything has to be adjusted perfectly. At least on a Massey. Though lots of people bale them around here. I won't be though.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I've put cornstalks through a big square for 10 years now and will say it makes a lot more sense to bale stalks with a round baler. 500 bales of stalks cause more trouble and wear than 2000 bales of hay. And stalks and big square knotters don't always play nice together. The only big squares I see that do a lot of stalks here are the newer 4x4 Heston/Massey.
I run a little less density in stalks than in hay, and I don't go crazy with the hay density either.


----------



## AQHACWBY (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for the input, I have decided to have my nieghbor use his big square baler and pay the cost. ($1.25 a ft )
That will save wear and tear on mine, and repair cost. 2 years ago, I have tried baling stalks with my 336 and the next year for hay, cost me a bunch in repairs. I just was not sure about the big square balers and stalks. Again thanks.


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

I've also had a recent question on this in New York. The link below gives a nice overview of the process. http://ocj.com/ffa/wp-content/uploads/2011/06/DLivestock275.pdf

In a nutshell, chopping with a flail mower, getting the moisture low (under 20%), and using a heavy duty round baler with net wrap seem to be key to making this work. What are corn stalk bales running price wise for you guys?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

UpNorth said:


> I've also had a recent question on this in New York. The link below gives a nice overview of the process. http://ocj.com/ffa/w...ivestock275.pdf
> 
> In a nutshell, chopping with a flail mower, getting the moisture low (under 20%), and using a heavy duty round baler with net wrap seem to be key to making this work. What are corn stalk bales running price wise for you guys?


We used to chop, then rake, then bale. Time consuming to say the least. This year we installed stalk stompers on the corn head, removed the spreader and dumped the fodder in a row then baled the rows of fodder following the direction it was picked.

We did this when the stalks and fodder still had some green left in them. Baled it then wrapped the very next day.


----------

